# Can't adopt a King...How 'bout this??



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Elizabeth floated a great idea in her last post to the pigeon king care-a-van thread that should not get lost in the mix...

If you do not have room in your loft for one or more of these gentle giants, she has flyers she can mail or fax to you that can be posted at pet stores, vet clinics etc. or that you can scan and e-mail to your personal circle of bird lovers. That way we get more exposure for the plight of these birds...and maybe get more adopters or donations.

Email her at [email protected] for info on how you can help even if you are not able to adopt.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank you, Diane, for the extra help. I need it. I'm feeling really buried. And yes- I will GLADLY send you the flyer which is easy to distribute to your e-mailing list as an attachment. It takes about 100 views (as best as I can calculate) to generate 1 adoption. And there are about 20 kings in need of great homes. E-mail me at [email protected] and I'll send the flyer. 

Every adopter I've had seems to be really pleased with their kings. I haven't had any complaints. And- if I'm lying, they'll post here!


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Elizabeth is not lying. They are "easy keepers" (as we say in the horse biz)...pretty and personable..sort of like a good spouse, without the nagging!


----------

